

Young Tableaux in the Tasks of Searching and Sorting - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/algorithms/young-tableaux-in-the-tasks-of-searching-and-sorting

======
vadim1971
This algorithm does not work as stated. In the insertion example, the numbers
were cooked so it would work. Change the 1 to a 3 -- now at the end the last
column is 3-2-3, so it is no longer a Young Tableau.

